# Digital Camera under 6k!!



## IronCruz (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm planning to buy my first DC for still imaging. My requirements are Picture quality,zoom and Image Stabilization enabled. Budget is under 6k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

try Sony DSC-S2100 or canon PowerShot A3100 IS.. both are equally good.. 
get ne1 you like..


----------

